# North Star Taping Tools



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

CSR Building Supplies is now carrrying and servicing North Star Taping tools. CSR has all your North Star replacement parts, we are working hard to add all the parts to our website. You can call as 905 761 1002 or drywalldelivery.com.

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/north-star-taping-tool-set/


----------

